# Xbox Steering Wheel ???



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Im thinking of ordering F1 when it comes out in a few days but fancy a Steering wheel set up rather than the controller.

Can anybody recomend me one ??

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

The official one, or a Fantec one (not cheap).

Official one is good, sometimes its abit noisy but force feedback is good :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

The official one is really good, ive got one, steering is spot on :thumb:


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

If your feeling flash with the cash you could try the Logitech G27


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

gherkin said:


> If your feeling flash with the cash you could try the Logitech G27


Cant use that afaik on the 360


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmm there doesnt seem to be that much choice  , As far as i can see the Official one is pretty much out of stock everywhere


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Just managed to get hold of one. Boy is it a different ball game! Does everyone else find it was had to master after using a joypad? Has anyone got any tips on setting this thing up, if you can, or general driving with it?!?!


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

Out of interest, how do you mount these things?

I wouldn't have a full on seat set-up so do you just hold it or does it need to be fastened to something?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

terrymcg said:


> Just managed to get hold of one. Boy is it a different ball game! Does everyone else find it was had to master after using a joypad? Has anyone got any tips on setting this thing up, if you can, or general driving with it?!?!


Definately, i cant brake without locking up on a joystick lol And you can feel the grip slide away much easier with the wheel


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Are you talking about the xbox wheel priced at the £70 mark ,

I bought a Microcon one yesterday from argos £35 and took it back this morning as I thought it was shiz !!!


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Ive been tempted by the Argos one but had the same concern as you , looks like ive got even less choice now lol.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah the official Microsoft one (think its about £70) :thumb:

I lie on my bed with it on my lap and pedals rested on which ever box i can find


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I use it on my lap. It's got a wide base so works pretty well even though it's not fixed.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I've found the Microsoft one here, but there's no mention of Pedals?

http://gamestation.co.uk/Accessorie...60-Wireless-Wheel/~r405150/?d=1z13fwjZ1z13fs5


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

nickg123 said:


> I've found the Microsoft one here, but there's no mention of Pedals?
> 
> http://gamestation.co.uk/Accessorie...60-Wireless-Wheel/~r405150/?d=1z13fwjZ1z13fs5


They come with pedals mate


----------

